# Dual Monitor Display, Dual 19" or 19" + 22" widescreen?



## CorvetteDude

I've been using a dual monitor display on my laptop for over a year, and after trying a dual monitor set-up I don't think I'll ever go back to a single.

Anyhow I'm now looking into building a higher powered XP-based desktop for gaming, stock trading, entertainment and office work.  I currently have a 19" normal monitor (4:3) and am wondering whether I should buy a matching monitor or a 22" widescreen (16:9) monitor for a dual head setup.  The height difference between a normal 19" and a 22" widescreen is withing a half inch, so they shouldn't look to funky next to each other.  Anyone know of a good video card that would support dual monitors with different aspect ratios that's good for gaming too?  

All opinoins are welcome.

Thanks
-Jeff


----------



## The_Other_One

I'm a perfectionist and would really like the monitors to match.  Aside from that, I guess I'd look into seeing which monitor is better.  A newer monitor may have better specs than your current.  Really though, it's all up to what you want.


----------



## khajvah

i think every vga, that supports dual monitor would give you that option, so yes it's up to you


----------



## CrazyMike

Correct me if i am wrong, but as for your question "*Anyone know of a good video card that would support dual monitors with different aspect ratios that's good for gaming too*?"

The answer would be that every video card will support dual DVI connections for dual monitors. Some even support dual HDMI connections for dual monitors. Every video card will allow you to adjust each monitor connected to it specifically for that monitor. Meaning aspect ratio as well. The better the video card will mean that you will not only have more options for specifics but will also perform better (ie; not run so hot, no lag ect.). 

I personally like my two monitors to match not only in size but quality as well. I actually perfer to buy two of the EXACT monitors to ensure this. As for the settings, i can easily adjust almost every setting possible for EACH monitor. So if one monitor looks "off", i can select it and adjust settings to match.


----------



## paulcheung

CorvetteDude said:


> I've been using a dual monitor display on my laptop for over a year, and after trying a dual monitor set-up I don't think I'll ever go back to a single.
> 
> -Jeff



Hi I am try to use dual monitor for trading too, But right now I am not be able to get new desktop as yet, Can you tell me how do you use your laptop for dual monitor? Do you use the laptop screen for one and use an external monitor for the second?
Thanks
Paul


----------



## voyagerfan99

paulcheung said:


> Hi I am try to use dual monitor for trading too, But right now I am not be able to get new desktop as yet, Can you tell me how do you use your laptop for dual monitor? Do you use the laptop screen for one and use an external monitor for the second?
> Thanks
> Paul



Just connect an external monitor to your laptop and choose "Extend" under the display properties.

As for OP's question, I'd get two monitors that are the same size.


----------



## paulcheung

Thank you, I have try this and it work but because the laptop and the monitor doesn't have the same size and resolution It kind feel funny moving between the two display. To the OP do your self a favor and get two monitors with the same size and the same resolution. It will be alot easier in everyway. Your eyes will thank you.
Cheers.


----------

